# Leitz projector



## selmerdave (Dec 12, 2006)

So I recently acquired a Leitz Prado 500 projector based on the urging of wharrison (are you still around Bill?), and the fact that I found it at a local flea market for $20 (!).







It is in excellent condition and it works fine.  Some of the elements inside the machine need some cleaning and the lens (Leitz-Hector 12cm f2.5) needs very minor cleaning, but I fully expect it will replace what I have been using.  

My question is, in my google searching I have yet to find another one with the "screw attachment" of the lens/slide holder assembly, which can be removed by unscrewing it.  I'm assuming this might be to be able to switch to the assembly from the Prado 66 to allow use of 6x6 slides.  Can anyone confirm that?  Of course, I'm sure the liklihood of finding a Prado 66 attachment is quite a bit smaller than finding one of these at a flea market for $20, so it's probably a moot point.

Also, in previous posts wharrison referred to an adjusting screw to adjust the lamp filament, and thus far I have not found it.  Can anyone point me to it?  Thanks.

Dave


----------

